# Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Wild Times



## SpiritedOne (Dec 8, 2021)

_Once upon a time, there was a species called "Humans". They built a great civilization full of wonders! Their civilization spanned the oceans and forged paths through the densest of forests. They conquered the mountains, explored the depth of the earth, and walked upon the very heights of the heavens. But their greatest accomplishment was a device whose name and description has been lost to time that allowed them to capture Pokemon. And yet, this was not always a bad thing. Many humans were kind, but all shared a pride, a hubris that led to their downfall. 

Their greatest champion, you see, committed an unforgivable sin. He forced his way past the heavens themselves and into the palace of Arceus himself. And there, he tried to enslave a the mightiest of the gods. He failed. But this act enraged Arceus. Within the space of a day, all humans were purged from the Earth in a great apocalypse the likes of which has never been seen since. Come to think of it, neither has Arceus. 

But we, the Pokemon, live on in the shadow of the humans. Though centuries have passed, we cannot escape the draw from ruins of their cities and the technological wonders that they left behind. It calls to us, begging us to reach out and explore, to discover, recover, and restore what once was. We recreate in small ways the wonder of that greatest of civilizations. However, we can only hope that our pride will not grow to match theirs, and thus doom us all too...

- Lord Pastius, Imperial Historian_

Greetings and salutations! 

As you can guess, I am recruiting for a solo or small group game set in the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon universe...sort of. Based off an old theory of mine that the PMD universe is basically 'life after humans', the world presented here is a blend of the canon PMD setting and a sort of post-apocalyptic Fallout/Wasteland series feel. The system is negotiable, but we do have several options. Pokemon Tabletop Adventures has options for Pokemon characters, there is a hack for 5th ed. DnD that allows for it, and of course FATE and GURPS are always options. 

The main thing that I'm looking for here, though, is good partners. This is especially important to me as there will be the option for nsfw elements, but I do not want those to overshadow the story. Complement it, yes of course. As such, I am looking for people who are fairly skilled writers. I'm not asking for mastery of the English language or anything, and I'm not out to correct anyone's grammar or make trouble. Simply be able to go into a bit more detail when the situation calls for it. The DM's job is to capture the player's imagination with the world and the NPCs. As players, I would like people who can reciprocate that by bringing to life the inner world of their characters. 

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## sora21345 (Dec 10, 2021)

is it alright to ask question?


----------



## Kl0ndike (Dec 13, 2021)

I'd like to think I'm a good partner. I try to do what's best by the party. I would love to join.  If you are still looking.


----------



## CatCookie (Dec 21, 2021)

I'd be interested. 
I'm not a master of RPing, but I'm decent. 

I'd be fine with mostly SFW,  If my Shinx, Cookie could keep being fat lol, and that be a part of their character


----------



## AbstractReptile (Jan 16, 2022)

I'm interested to see what this offers, if you're still looking! 

Can even create a new character if need be.


----------



## Tatsuo chan (Feb 6, 2022)

Seems fun! I'm interested!


----------

